# [Video] AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Overclocking mit dem MSI X470 GAMING M7 AC



## MSI-News (22. Mai 2018)

Roman Hartung, auch bekannt als "der8auer", hat uns einen Besuch abgestattet und möchte euch das Overclocking mit AMD-Prozessoren etwas näherbringen.
Was beim Übertakten der neuen AMD Ryzen CPUs (und RAM) zu beachten ist und wie man das System auf Stabilität testet - das seht ihr in unserem Video!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmHvnsxw0B4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Mai 2018)

Top Video!


----------

